# Watermelon FO



## Greylady (Mar 28, 2012)

Okay, got some watermelon fo. It turned brown.... not very appealing for a watermelon soap. And ideas on how to keep a red section, should I just leave the fragrance oil out of the selected portion for the red color? Maybe just do a red and green swirl on top..... What would you do or have done for something like this?


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

I imagine that there is a watermelon FO out there that does not turn brown, so I would definitely try to find one going forward (brown is often from vanilla) that does not discolor, but if you have a lot of this one still to use up and you want to use it, you can take a portion of the soap batter and leave the FO out of it and color it however you'd like. If it turns very brown, however, you may still have migration of the brown into the unfragranced portions of the soap. I have made Pink Sugar (which goes VERY brown because of the vanilla) and had pink and white chunks of unfragranced soap in it. When first made, it was fine, but after a few months, it was all brown, just the previously pink and white portions were a slightly different shade of brown.


----------



## Greylady (Mar 28, 2012)

Thanks! Stacy this one does have a .25% vanilla content. So have to search for one that does not.


----------



## 2Sticks (Dec 13, 2007)

Betty, did you try searching www.soapscentreview.obisoap.ca ? You can go on there and put a fragrance in and read all the reviews on that fragrance from each company. I have used the site a lot


----------



## Greylady (Mar 28, 2012)

Haven't heard of that site! Thanks, Tamera!


----------

